# Операция или есть шанс?



## Анна_новосибирск (3 Апр 2016)

Здравствуйте. В январе 2016 после долгой (более 12 часов) и не комфортной поездке в автомобиле начались боли в пояснице. Усугубила тем, что ходила на фитнес и на аквааэробику..примерно до конца января. Работа сидячая - по 9-10 часов. Постепенно стало отдавать в левую ногу. После продолжительного сидения не могла ровна встать. Проколола мовалис и мельгамму - без результата. С 9 по 19 марта лежала в неврологии. Межпозвонковая грыжа L5-S1-  9.4 мм и протрузия L4-L5 - 3.4 мм.  В больнице ставили новакаин, анальгин, диклофенак, витамины. После выписки боль в пояснице стихла, но окончательно прострелило левую ногу. Посещаю мануального терапевта и через день проставила 5 ампул амелотекса. Стало легче, но боль в ноге оставалась...похожая на судорогу, могла ходить не хромая и не перекосившись на левую сторону. Но сегодня ужасная боль в левой ноге (бедро сбоку, сзади, спепеди и голень) вернулась, начала по чуть чуть неметь левая стопа. От укола амелотекса стало легче. Стою в очереди на квоту по операции, но очень надеюсь, что смогу сама восстановиться. Операцию не хочу по причине, что может быть рецидив. Мой рост 174, вес 100кг, возраст 30 лет. Еще очень пугает, что сдавленн спинно-мозговой канал....Как считаете, есть ли шанс не делать операцию, если восстановлюсь? Или операцию стоит сделать даже если пройдут боли?

   

         

Небольшое онемение левой ноги есть, но стоять могу и на носочках и на пяточках. Ежедневно прохожу примерно по 2 км пока. Сегодня небольшое покалывание появилось в пальцах левой ноги и в стопе. Стало тянуть сзади стопы-где переход в пятку и спереди странное ощущение...


----------



## La murr (4 Апр 2016)

*Анна_новосибирск*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Апр 2016)

Если консервативное лечение оказывается малоэффективным, качество жизни страдает, тогда нужно подумать о помощи нейрохирургов.


----------

